# What DDR is my RAM???



## Dronald (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I really need a new VGA card, but the employees at the store say i need to know what DDR my system is using/needs. I have no clue how to find this out on my computer. I looked everywhere and found no good explanation, and I also ran DxDiag to find out what my model is and what not. And got this:

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
System Model: n/a
BIOS: BIOS Date: 9/05/05 16:00:33 Ver: 0.00.09
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2048MB RAM

In my experience, your supposed to know the system model and manufacturer to know what your system requires for DDR.
The VGA card I want to get is for a DDR2 I believe, and I don't want to have to bring my computer in for an extra bill. 

I cant go on that scanning site because you need system specifics which I don't know. This has been getting quite frustrating and your help will be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

The video card has nothing to do with system memory . . what store told you that? What you need to know is what video slot you have . . PCI, AGP or PCI-e. You can run the Belarc Advisor to find that out.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

You can go to www.crucial.com and use their scanner to find out the details of your Memory.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, don't ask that store for any more info. What you need to know is what type of GPU slot your Mobo uses. 
If your PC is OEM (Dell-HP etc.) post the Brand Name and Model Number and we can assist you. You may also need to upgrade your PSU.


----------

